# Emmeline SR71-B vs iBasso PB2



## Canadian411

Emmeline SR71-B vs iBasso PB2
   
  Anyone have both of these 2 amps ? or have experienced with both ?


----------



## Syan25

Definitely go with Ray Samuels - I have the SR71A and it is tremendous. The SR-71B can only be even better,


----------



## Syan25

But it wasn't written to you now ... was it? Also - as an experienced Ray Samuels buyer - I am extremely happy with his products...there are many fans on this website who know of his products and can tell you they are well worth their reputation...of course, those who have more experience with the SR-71B can add their comments - but they didn't. In fact, no one had written on the thread. So I was trying to help...
   
  Furthermore, the SR-71B belongs to the same family as the SR-71 and SR-71A and they have a sound signature that is very similar....so I think I can give some advice on the matter...


----------



## Syan25

I understand your point of view. I am entitled to mine - I was in no way misleading anyone to think I had the SR-71B. I think there was nothing negative in that post. It is a shame that you need to get so serious about it. The sound quality of the SR-71B will be in the same league as its brother - the SR-71A - which is unbelievable...that is all I was saying...this isn't your thread.....and there are plenty of people who are reviewing the SR-71B on this website...plenty...so I can't imagine why they haven't added a post on here...
   
  It would be difficult to find anyone who has both - so it does help to have someone offer advice who has one of them. But no one has done that either so far - there is absolutely no harm in adding my voice to the thread in the way that I did...


----------



## debitsohn

+1 parrots
   
  ive owned both the PB1 (original) and the sr71b and ill tell you, for the money... ibasso is damn impressive.  that said, ray samuels is.... well ray samuels.  he makes great products, built well, etc
   
  youre entitled to your opinion but if hes asking for advice between two products and you only tried one.. of course youre going to endorse that one and normally, ray's products would be tops, but these ibasso amps are special for the price.
   
  its like you asking me for advice on what headphone to buy between two great ones without knowing anything else about your preferences or anything else, and i just tell you to go with one... it does nothing for you because i have no experience with the other one... what if that one suits you more?


----------



## wuwhere

I know at least one here who has both and posts regularly and I'm sure there are more.
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Syan25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be difficult to find anyone who has both - so it does help to have someone offer advice who has one of them. But no one has done that either so far - there is absolutely no harm in adding my voice to the thread in the way that I did...


----------



## LeeSC

PB2 has more power then SR71-B.  So far I have not really compare them, but PB2 seem brighter and SR71-B darker.  PB2 is very enjoyable.  These are initial impression.  I don't plan to review them.  I am trying to find a potable amp to power my HE6.  PB2 is doing a very nice job.  I have my volume knob at about half way point.  Both amp are at around 50 hours mark.  I am guessing the SR71-B needs way more time to mature and the PB2 is not really mature as well, but at its current state, very enjoyable.


----------



## debitsohn

i dont think this question will ever be answered with a firm majority on either side.  both are great.  pb2 is cheaper, has a more rugged feeling connector and opamp rollable.  RSA has superior build quality, design and the benefit of a right angle connector but is more expensive.  oh the choices.....


----------



## Jalo

May be one reason why there are so few feedback in this thread is because this thread is in the wrong forum.  This thread should really be in the portable amp forum.


----------



## Anouk

Hi there, I am also quite interested to know the views of people that own both. I guess the market for these amps is relatively small to begin with, i have not been able to find a main thread for either of these amps (i am not counting skylabs review thread here). Could this thread be moved to the right subforum by a mod? Thanks Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Hi, well links would be appreciated then because I cant find them via google, just hte 71b review by skylab. Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Hi, I dont use head-fis internal search function since head-fi has been upgraded. I am blind and quite frankly head-fi has become a lot more unaccessible and unfriendly after the changed. The thread search function was not ALL that useful to begin with but at least in the past i could search for threads started by a certain user or with certain words in the thread title, not anymore. Even so in the past google was the best way to go so I dont see why that should not work now. Anyway i will try that again. What about the separate sr71b thread though? Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Ok I DID find it this time around with google. No idea what i did wrong yesterday. Google rocks though. Anyway this is all rather derailing the purpose of this thread which is comparisons between the pb2 and sr71b from users that have heard both. Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## orrb_05

What will you be using either amp with, IEMs or over/on ear phones? I've had the SR-71, and for IEMs there was not much sonic difference than running the phones off of my source (iPod touch). I have a FiiO E7 (had to try it) and same-same results. It will make your IEMs much louder than can be tolerated, but that's a lot of coin for the SR-71 just to boost db level for IEMs. Now for over/on ear phones the SR-71 is an EXCELLENT investment. I have a set of AKG 171mkII that my iPod struggled to drive and the SR-71 improved on their performance ten fold. Much more so than the FiiO E9, that I power then with now - and the E9 is not portable.


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





orrb_05 said:


> What will you be using either amp with, IEMs or over/on ear phones? I've had the SR-71, and for IEMs there was not much sonic difference than running the phones off of my source (iPod touch). I have a FiiO E7 (had to try it) and same-same results. It will make your IEMs much louder than can be tolerated, but that's a lot of coin for the SR-71 just to boost db level for IEMs. Now for over/on ear phones the SR-71 is an EXCELLENT investment. I have a set of AKG 171mkII that my iPod struggled to drive and the SR-71 improved on their performance ten fold. Much more so than the FiiO E9, that I power then with now - and the E9 is not portable.


 


  Ooh - be careful --- I wrote my comments about the SR-71A - and some of the responses on this thread - were unfriendly. I have the SR-71A and recommended the sound signature of these BLACKBIRD amps that Ray makes - but because I actually haven't heard the SR-71B - they got all upset...
   
  Only trying to help...but that wasn't OK. Furthermore, as you can plainly see - few people have both these amps to compare them properly - and this thread is the in the wrong forum section...
   
  Nevertheless - you may get a slating on here....


----------



## Syan25

I think we were both recommending the sound signature of the SR-71 series....


----------



## orrb_05

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 So I guess I'm walking on egg shells from here on out - funny. Thanks for the warning shot.  I should clarify then that I, as well, have not tried either of the amps the OP posted about. I have owned the SR-71A and can't see Ray doing a 180 on the BLACKBIRD's sound signature just because the B version is a balanced amp. Any-hoot let the comments begin - it's all good.


----------



## Anouk

Honestly I dont see what all the fuss is all about. This thread title clearly asks for comparisons BETWEEN two different amps. I understand that not many people have them but then to go recommending one over the other if you only have heard that one rather defeats the stated point of this thread. Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





orrb_05 said:


> So I guess I'm walking on egg shells from here on out - funny. Thanks for the warning shot.  I should clarify then that I, as well, have not tried either of the amps the OP posted about. I have owned the SR-71A and can't see Ray doing a 180 on the BLACKBIRD's sound signature just because the B version is a balanced amp. Any-hoot let the comments begin - it's all good.


 


  Glad to hear you enjoy the Blackbirds...


----------



## LeeSC

Well, with both my PB2 and SR71-B over 200 hours and listening to both of them with balance output, I must say they both sounded pretty close.  I can't hear much difference between.  So if I were to recommand, I would say the iBasso PB2 because you can also change the factory installed opamp and change the sound signature of the amp if you so choose to.  The PB-2 is also cheaper compared to RSA SR71-B.


----------



## Severanth

@LeeSC
   
  Thanks, been watching this thread waiting to see someone owning both give some feedback.  
  I have been enjoying the SR71-B, think I will pick up a PB-2 for the wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  My excuse anyways and I sticking to it.


----------



## LeeSC

You are welcome.  Let me know what you think between the two.


----------



## LeeSC

If I have a chance to listen to both before I buy, I would choose iBasso's PB2. I had a closer listen to the two unit with HM-801 (24/96 flac) and WhipMOD (Apple lossless) as the source and balance output to HE-6, I find the PB2 is more airy and the sound stage is also slightly wider. High on PB2 seems to extend more and overall the entire range are more resolved. The SR71-B has a fuller bass.

Keep in mind that both has about 200+ hours on them.


----------



## DanBa

*RSA SR-71B vs Ibasso PB-2*
   
http://www.headfonia.com/rsa-sr71b-first-impression/


----------



## Jalo

Thanks, Parrots, which phones did you use and did you find what LeeSC found that the PB2 is a little airy with a little wider sound stage?


----------



## Pudu

I agree with you there. The 71B does have a wider sound stage. But the PB2 has a better sound stage - for me. What I mean is that the Blackbird was almost too much - kind of the way Dolby Headphone makes music sound like it's coming from all around you. Not that I'm equating the two, but the SR-71B left me with that kind of impression.

It's clearly a matter of personal preference and I'll be the first to admit I didn't spend long enough seeing whether I'd get used to and prefer the 71B's version of things. It is indeed also a bit darker than the PB2 - again boils down to personal preference. 

 - I spent most of my time thus far with both amps using DT880 600s and GR10s.

*Edit: After further listening to a wider variety of tracks, I'm not so sure about my assertion above. I'm finding little difference vis-a-vis sound stage. Colour yes, sound stage ...*


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anouk said:


> Honestly I dont see what all the fuss is all about. This thread title clearly asks for comparisons BETWEEN two different amps. I understand that not many people have them but then to go recommending one over the other if you only have heard that one rather defeats the stated point of this thread. Greetings, Anouk,


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi 
   
  Seriously Anouk - after a series of posts in another thread where I had board members beat me up with the *spec sheet* for amps they hadnt even heard, I am over it. I'm not even willing to place a lot of stock in meet impressions, unless they come from someone with extensive experience across a wide range of kit. I suspect that either of these amps would make most of us very happy, but I will say this : there are a lot more hardcore bassheads on this board than folk who are willing to *admit* to being hardcore bassheads, and I believe that Ray realised that a long time ago. More power to him.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





orrb_05 said:


> So I guess I'm walking on egg shells from here on out - funny. Thanks for the warning shot.  I should clarify then that I, as well, have not tried either of the amps the OP posted about. I have owned the SR-71A and can't see Ray doing a 180 on the BLACKBIRD's sound signature just because the B version is a balanced amp. Any-hoot let the comments begin - it's all good.


 
   
  The fundamental problem with that is the same as it has been for as long as I have been on this board: *who has the resources to buy BOTH simply to compare them ?? *We are left with resources like the Headfonia review where Mike lists the iBasso P4 (complete with photo at the top of the review) in his 'big single-ended amp' comparison, then fails to mention it completely when comparing the Stepdance and the 71A - what the $%^$!, people ? Anyway, I'm happy with the P4, but this thread is about balanced amps so I'll get out while I still can.


----------



## Uchiya

I have the PB-2.  Drives my HD650 well as or better than my Concerto did.  That's saying something.  Also $325 + $39 for a Balanced stock cord is win/win imo.


----------



## wolfen68

I much prefer the SR71B to the ibasso PB-1....but have not heard a PB-2 yet.


----------



## Saintkeat

how much more wolfen? 500 bucks more? =D


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote:  





> but I will say this : there are a lot more hardcore bassheads on this board than folk who are willing to *admit* to being hardcore bassheads, and I believe that Ray realised that a long time ago. More power to him.


 

 I've been noticing that too from certain impressions people have on various equipment.
   
  I'm a bass head, am I hardcore? I don't know. UE11 had perfect bass to me =D
   
  Looks like I'll be more satisfied with a black bird huh. pfft.


----------



## Pudu

estreeter said:


> ... I suspect that either of these amps would make most of us very happy, but I will say this : there are a lot more hardcore bassheads on this board than folk who are willing to *admit* to being hardcore bassheads...




I'm coming to the same conclusion. To each their own, but it is important to consider this when weighing opinions on equipment for buying sight unheard...so to speak.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> how much more wolfen? 500 bucks more? =D


 


  I don't know if it's $500 more...but enough that I lost interest in the PB-1 very quickly.  The SR71b has a better bass, body and fullness with no sacrifice in clarity or treble.  I'm also a long time fan of the Ray's house sound...so take that into account.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I don't understand this, why would people not want to admit to being bass heads, what's wrong with being a bass head, just because someone prefers more or better bass then the other does that mean their reviews should be taken any differently.
> I love good deep bass and am a lunatic basshead but I also like some music without to much, basically there are certain tracks that are made to blow your head off and I love it and will use my 16's or SM3 with those and then there are those you just want to chill out to so I brung out my ES5's or 13's and find myself using the 13's most often now.
> I'm loving the 71B over my PB2 but that with all my music and not just because it has more punch to it, sorry I don't make much sense but I'm not to good at explaining.
> IMHO the 71B is the better amp and does everything better then the PB2 and not just the bass but on the other hand the 71B does cost nearly twice as much so the PB2 is certainly better value for money.


 

 I didnt say there was anything *wrong* with being a hardcore basshead, simply that it colors one's perception of what 'bass impact' means. If I only listen to choral music recorded in 16th century churches, I'd be sure to tell you that at the start of a review - it in no way endangers my 'audiophile' status. Personally, I dont give a hoot about whether I'm considered an audiophile or a lollygagger, but some folk here take that very seriously.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I don't understand this, why would people not want to admit to being bass heads, what's wrong with being a bass head, just because someone prefers more or better bass then the other does that mean their reviews should be taken any differently.
> .


 

 Sorry to go on about this, but I really have to take you up on that. *I would definitely read a review differently if it came from a self-confessed basshead*, particularly where there is any subjective description of the sound quality of a component. I put this in the same category as a review from someone who listens almost exclusively to electronica or Celtic folk - this is one reason why professional reviewers usually try to give listening impressions based on a broader range of music.
   
  I'm not saying that you have to be Chief Reviewer at Stereophile, but the difficulty faced by any reviewer lies in trying to be objective - the more your personal tastes are skewed toward one end of the frequency spectrum, the more likely you are to view something as 'bass light' when 'neutral' may have been a better description. Read some of Mike's portable amp reviews over at Headfonia - he repeatedly makes it clear that his personal preference leans towards the RSA house sound - warmer and bassier (to his ears) than amps from people like iBasso. Skylab also admitted a fondness for Ray's amps, and many others have obviously voted with  their wallets - all I was saying in my earlier post is that manufacturers like Ray recognise that (slightly) warm and bassy isnt the mark of Satan that some high-end audio manufacturers (and reviewers) might have us believe.
   
  estreeter


----------



## Saintkeat

I see.. thats what you call a hardcore basshead. I don't think I know anyone who fits that description lol.
   
  I love bass but like Parrots said, I hate it when Bass becomes uncontrolled and takes away from the mids and highs.
   
  I guess you've got to look at a Reviewer's test tracks to figure out his biasness. Like if there was Benny Bennassi, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Athlete, Jeff Buckley. I guess its safe?
   
  I think there's some kind of weird general consensus that if an individual favours bass he's and uncultured, unrefined caveman. And if he favours sparkly highs then hes Frasier Crane.
   
  Bloody bollocks in my opinion.


----------



## Pudu

I don't think anyone was casting aspersions on a preference for dominant bass.


----------



## AVU

Would like to know what the background (static) is like for anyone using either of these with sensitive IEMS.


----------



## Canadian411

WOW, I posted this long long time ago and already accumulated 4 pages.
  Thanks for all the responses.
   
  By the way, I bought RSA 71b, to be honest I don't know what to tell because to my ears I don't hear the differences with or without SR71b.
   
  I let it burn for about 40 hours so far, should I burn it crazy 500+ hours to obtain the full potential ?


----------



## Severanth

Brings back the memory of someone else's comments about people being underwhelmed when first using a amp.  But LCD2 needs a amp without a doubt.
   
  I see from your sig you have the LCD2 balanced, so nothing but goodness there.  Are using high quality source?  Junk in = junk out after all.   Don't use a ipod phone jack but use a LOD or better yet balanced input from computer/better media source to DAC.
   
  I wonder about how well the SR-71B can drive the LCD2 without a balanced source.  Question for Ray Samuels, that one.
   
  I can clearly hear a improvement between the balanced source and LOD iPod source.  Also between lower resolution apple loss-less that are ipod compatible and best quality FLAC or apple loss-less.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Severanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about how well the SR-71B can drive the LCD2 without a balanced source.  Question for Ray Samuels, that one.


 

  
  Dont know about Ray, but Skylab did a pretty good job of addressing that exact question in his 'Final Three' wrapup. From memory, the Triad Audio L3 came out on top single-ended, but he felt the SR-71B pulled ahead of both L3 and Stepdance when used in balanced mode. One man's opinion, but at least it was the opinion of someone who doesnt sell (his own) amps for a living.


----------



## Canadian411

Ya my setup consists of pretty much like this.
   
  iPhone 4 with alac files ->
  ALO 18 awg LOD cables ->
  SR-71B ->
  ALO 22 awg balanced cable ->
  Audeze LCD 2
   
  I emailed Ray and got a response from him that he is kindly going to evaluate my sr71b.
   
  To be honest, I don't know if is my ear that cannot hear any differences when using setup like this.
   
  I've got few pm messages from people using similar setup telling me there aren't significant improvement.
   
  It could be any of iphone, alo cables, audeze headphone etc.. so really puzzled..


----------



## Canadian411

I love bass but not when it's over done like Dr Dre headphone such that you lose significant mid and treble details.
  On the other hand, Audeze lcd2 has very deep bass and still produces great mid and trebles.
   
  That's why I picked lcd2, yes I am a bass lover and I admit it. 
   
  Nothing wrong with this right ? lol...


----------



## NewAKGGuy

Just speculating here, but it could also be that the iPhone 4 doesn't have a true line out, so your SR71B is just accurately amplifying a poor iPhone 4 amped signal, in which case I wouldn't expect it to sound much different unless you were clipping the iPhone without the 71B.  Anyone?
   
  And 50 hours is nowhere near what the probable break in time is.  I bought my Hornet used so I wouldn't know for sure, but just sayin'.

  
  Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> Ya my setup consists of pretty much like this.
> 
> iPhone 4 with alac files ->
> ALO 18 awg LOD cables ->
> ...


----------



## rrrango

I Recommend that you include a dac in your audio chain. Without going through either my Cambridge 840c or the algorhythm solo, the sound quality improvement may be limited.


----------



## caracara08

i plugged the trigger on a sr71b the other day.  originally i wanted the cheaper ibasso pb2, but when i had to factor in new adapters for my balanced cables, the price difference wasnt that much. i already had adapters for the RSA from my protector  i cant wait!
   
  although i know not ideal at all, anyone know how it will do balanced out with the HD800??


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





parrots said:


> The HD800's sound much better paired with the SR-71B then the PB2 also.


 

 From that picture doesn't look like you are using DAC but ipod -> sr71b -> hd800, and do you hear differences with or without your sr71b ?


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





parrots said:


> If I didn't hear a difference there would be no point using the 71B.


 
   
  Thing is, I have the same setup like your except with lcd2 and hear no differences. 
  Just asking if you are on the same boat.


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just compared them and as the iPod can't really get a decent volume on these I was sure to listen at the same volume with the 71B and even then the difference was very clear so the answer is yes.


 

 Alright, thanks ! as for me my sr71b with or without playing at the same volume level there is no differences.
  I am going to send sr71b to Ray to evaluate.
   
  Thanks for you time, appreciated.
  D.


----------



## caracara08

I just got my SR71B balanced out to my HD800 but single ended from my Y2 dac. i wasnt expecting greatness from the beginning but its just really as good as i thought it owuld be.
  
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> The HD800 to me paired with the SR-71B balanced sounds amazing, much much better then anything i expected.
> I took a leap of faith with the HD800 after hearing how the lack in bass and other things on the London meet thread where i was but did'nt get a chance to try it so after the meet i decided to buy the SR-71Bthat night after trying Severanth's one at the meet and compairing it with my PB2 which he also did and only received my HD800's the other day and i'm loving the combo.
> The HD800's sound much better paired with the SR-71B then the PB2 also.


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> I just got my SR71B balanced out to my HD800 but single ended from my Y2 dac. i wasnt expecting greatness from the beginning but its just really as good as i thought it owuld be.


 


  Really ? you actually feel that you gain lot of improvement using sr71b ? so mine is definitely a broken one.
  No matter I tried with different setup (same volume level) exact same sound, no changes in treble, bass, clarity, etc.
   
  I sent my sr71b to Ray and hope he can guide me or at least tell me what I am doing wrong.
   
  Or maybe I need to get a portable DAC...


----------



## caracara08

bah sorry, i meant to say its not as great as i thought it would be.  with my jh16s they are awesome. keep in mind its a single ended source.  with both.  but with the hd800, i just wasnt impressed.  i havent tried any other portable amp with the hd800 but i prefer a slightly cheaper desktop amp (which is understandable but at 650+ and balanced, i was hoping for a little more).


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> bah sorry, i meant to say its not as great as i thought it would be.  with my jh16s they are awesome. keep in mind its a single ended source.  with both.  but with the hd800, i just wasnt impressed.  i havent tried any other portable amp with the hd800 but i prefer a slightly cheaper desktop amp (which is understandable but at 650+ and balanced, i was hoping for a little more).


 

 So are you saying that sr71b didn't really help your hd800, and you felt cheaper desktop amp is better than sr71b ? then that is what I felt too.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> So are you saying that sr71b didn't really help your hd800, and you felt cheaper desktop amp is better than sr71b ? then that is what I felt too.


 


  im not saying it didnt do anything. im juts saying a well built 600$ desktop amp, for the most part, will od a better job. (in my opinion).  
  if you bought it to drive headphonesl ike the hd800, he6 etc, then youll be disappointed.  it doesnt take them to their full potential,b ut it doesnt sound bad.  to me, it just sounds a little more closed in.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> Or maybe I need to get a portable DAC...


 


 Just to offer an opinion....
   
  As far as achieving high quality portable audio, I gave up on trying getting anything "high end" from an analog lineout on a portable device.  I've heard lots of line-outs and some are pretty decent, however nothing beats getting your signal from a dedicated portable external DAC such as a MicroDAC, iBasso D12 or DB-1 fed by a digital signal, or in the ipod world perhaps the Solo.  The sound quality boost by getting a digitial signal to these devices is very impressive....better soundstage, dynamics and realism.  
   
  If you have very high expectations, you'll need to experiment beyond the 20 cent onboard DAC they build into most portable players.


----------



## Ray Samuels

SR-71B is designed to drive all HD600-800 with outmost ease with great quality of sound reproduction using balanced output.
  With those phones, you have to use a better source than iPod or any portable Digital player. Also you have to make sure your music is in lossless.
  SR-71B was developed using $25,000.00 Bolder CD player as a source.
  Ray Samuels
  
  Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> im not saying it didnt do anything. im juts saying a well built 600$ desktop amp, for the most part, will od a better job. (in my opinion).
> if you bought it to drive headphonesl ike the hd800, he6 etc, then youll be disappointed.  it doesnt take them to their full potential,b ut it doesnt sound bad.  to me, it just sounds a little more closed in.


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> SR-71B is designed to drive all HD600-800 with outmost ease with great quality of sound reproduction using balanced output.
> With those phones, you have to use a better source than iPod or any portable Digital player. Also you have to make sure your music is in lossless.
> SR-71B was developed using $25,000.00 Bolder CD player as a source.
> Ray Samuels


 
   
  Hi Ray,
   
  Didn't know you are following this site regularly.
  
  Anyways, looks like my problem is then the source, I am using iphone 4/ipod with ALO LOD 18awg cables, once I get back my sr71b from you, I will try with different source device to see the differences.
   
  Thanks,
  D.


----------



## Canadian411

How about lcd2 ? sr71b is suitable for lcd2 ? or just the bad combination that I don't feel an improvement. ?


----------



## Pudu

This is why I opted to keep the Pelican in lieu of the Blackbird. There wasn't any noticeable difference using my sources (apart from the Blackbird having a slightly warmer take on things). Since I'm using it portable, my options for high end sources are limited and I won't get any added sound quality for the extra money.


----------



## Canadian411

Ya, I might order Pelican PB2 also and compare side by side with sr71b.
  And then maybe the DAC to enhance a bit.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> SR-71B is designed to drive all HD600-800 with outmost ease with great quality of sound reproduction using balanced output.
> With those phones, you have to use a better source than iPod or any portable Digital player. Also you have to make sure your music is in lossless.
> SR-71B was developed using $25,000.00 Bolder CD player as a source.
> Ray Samuels


 
   
  Ray, the SR71B drives the HD600-hd800 in balance mode beautifully from my portable system.  I'll agree with you only to the point that if ipod is the only source one is using especially without lossless. But from my portable system, it sounds like a $25,000.00 setup.  The Solo is a game changer. If you pair any idevice with the Solo, you will get desktop level sound performance from your portable system.  It is no different from playing your lossless music from your computer to a desktop DAC to you SR71b to any fullsize cans.  I do agree in general with regard to garbage in garbage out, But ipod + Solo is no garbage.
   
  My portable rig:  Apple Lossless-->Ipod classic-->Solo-->Coax out to DB1-->Balance out to SR71b-->balance out to HD800 using Piccolino cable.


----------



## caracara08

really? i felt the sound stage of the HD800 were compressed through the SR71B from a gamma2 dac.  yea its not a 25000$ system, but its not an ipod.  clarity was there though.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> Ya, I might order Pelican PB2 also and compare side by side with sr71b.
> And then maybe the DAC to enhance a bit.


 

 411, Caracara, and Pudu, I have both the SR71b and the PB2, they are both nice amps with different flavor.  The 71b does a better job with the bass range, it is more musical to me whereas the PB2 seems to have a little finer midrange.  I think the bottleneck is the dac.  Just get a portable Dac and your amp will shine.  Because when you use LOD, you are still using the little DAC in the DAP and that is your bottleneck.  If you get your source from your desktop and it sounds better, it is not because of desktop versus portable, it is because of the difference in the Dac.  I do like the thinner size of the 71b and the ability to control 3 gain states easily on the outside and with L/R separate control.  With the PB2, you have to open the case to switch jumpers to change gain states, not very convenient when you switch phones and need to change gain states.  For me, if you use idevices, get the Solo and your amps will do magic for you.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> really? i felt the sound stage of the HD800 were compressed through the SR71B from a gamma2 dac.  yea its not a 25000$ system, but its not an ipod.  clarity was there though.


 
   
  Didn't see this post before I posted above, but I have not heard the Gamma2 so I can't comment on it.  But when I use the Ipod Classic 6 gen with Solo through the DB1 and 71b, the HD800 made me feel like I was in vivo in the concert, very fine and pristine sound.  The DAC in the Solo and the DB1 are both Wolfson reference level dac and share very similar sound character (on the warm side).  Along with the RSA house sound (also on the warm side), the HD800 sounded very smooth, clean, and not bright with very minimal sibiliance.  The sound stage is about the right size and focused.


----------



## Canadian411

Thanks Jalo, I also read a lot about sr71b being slightly better than iBasso PB2, that was the reason I purchase sr71b.
  So looks like I am on the right route here. haha.
   
  Any recommendation on cables ? from solo to sr71b ?, anyone makes balanced end input plug for sr71b ?


----------



## Pudu

Cheers for the input. I agree with you completely.

However it gets back to the portable thing. If I spend $600 on the solo and more than that again on an amp - add in a source - and the question starts to arise 1) do I want to be hauling around $2000+ in audio equipment, and 2) at what point does it stop being portable? This is obviously extremely subjective. 

For my purposes I draw the line at a good amp and a decent source. I don't have the best amp in the world, and I don't have the best source, but I also almost never have the best environment for listening to top quality music. For my situation the PB2 provides the best cost/performance solution. I'll likely soon be grabbing a DB2 as well to give more flexibility with my sources. 

I really wish Apple would make it easier to bypass their DAC, as they have done their amps. Don't know why they are so hung up on preventing it. I am looking around for a different/better portable source, I just haven't decided on which one to try next (Cowon, Hifiman, Next-Flavour-of-the-Month).


----------



## caracara08

yea portability is a big issue fo rme with the solo.  plus i dont use an ipod anymore. 
   
  others may disagree, but i find the cowon j3 + sr71b + jh16 to be very, very good.   after setting up my BBE eq, im starting to feel like i prefer the jh16 +sr71b over anything else if heard. i havent heard a ton, but i have heard most of the flagships and down. 
   
  portability wise, i rather have the j3 and a pico slim or arrow though.  to me, carrying around a 3 or 4 box rig i guess counts as portable, just not ideal.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Cheers for the input. I agree with you completely.
> 
> However it gets back to the portable thing. If I spend $600 on the solo and more than that again on an amp - add in a source - and the question starts to arise 1) do I want to be hauling around $2000+ in audio equipment, and 2) at what point does it stop being portable? This is obviously extremely subjective.
> 
> ...


 

 Pudu, if you want to try other DAPs and do not want to spend on the Solo, it is easy, just pick up any dap so long it has a digital out and you'll be fine especially if you are going to get the DB2.  Once you can get the lossless 1s and 0s out of your dap and into the DB2, you'll be up in the high audiophile level.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> yea portability is a big issue fo rme with the solo.  plus i dont use an ipod anymore.
> 
> others may disagree, but i find the cowon j3 + sr71b + jh16 to be very, very good.   after setting up my BBE eq, im starting to feel like i prefer the jh16 +sr71b over anything else if heard. i havent heard a ton, but i have heard most of the flagships and down.
> 
> portability wise, i rather have the j3 and a pico slim or arrow though.  to me, carrying around a 3 or 4 box rig i guess counts as portable, just not ideal.


 

 You are right, nothing beats the Pico Slim for portability.  My ultra set up: Nano 6 + Pico Slim + JH13, try to beat that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tons of fun with ounces of weight. 
   
  On the other hand, there are times when I get stuck in a 15 hours transpacific flight and I just want to disappear into my world, nothing can beat the ipod/Solo/DB1/SR71b or PB2 into my ED8.  The environment is really bad on an airplane and that is exactly the reason that I need a desktop like environment to immerse.  
   
  But to be fair, you have an kick ass set up also, hope you are doing it balance.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> Thanks Jalo, I also read a lot about sr71b being slightly better than iBasso PB2, that was the reason I purchase sr71b.
> So looks like I am on the right route here. haha.
> 
> Any recommendation on cables ? from solo to sr71b ?, anyone makes balanced end input plug for sr71b ?


 

 411, first of all, you cannot input a balance signal directly from the Solo to the 71b, it has to go through a DAC like the DB1/2.  All the vendors here on the forum could make balance end input for the 71b for you (ALO, Moon, Whiplash etc).  I have Moon Audio made me a silver dragon from DB1 to 71b, balance through and through.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





jalo said:


> You are right, nothing beats the Pico Slim for portability.  My ultra set up: Nano 6 + Pico Slim + JH13, try to beat that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  yes balanced out but since its single ended in, im not really taking full advantage of it


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> yes balanced out but since its single ended in, im not really taking full advantage of it


 

 That is still much better than doing it SE out as the Protector has shown.  Enjoy.


----------



## Girls Generation

canadian411 said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Didn't know you are following this site regularly.
> 
> ...




You're missing the CLAS in your rig  Ew @ the LOD... baddd


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Pudu, if you want to try other DAPs and do not want to spend on the Solo, it is easy, just pick up any dap so long it has a digital out and you'll be fine especially if you are going to get the DB2.  Once you can get the lossless 1s and 0s out of your dap and into the DB2, you'll be up in the high audiophile level.


 
   
  As long as your DAP has a _digital out_ you'll be fine ? Unless you are talking obsolete players or boutique DAPs from HiFiMan and others, thats a set of roughly zero by my count .. happy to hear otherwise.
   
  When the QLS-QA350 came along, with a host of outputs including digital, it was pooh-poohed by several on this forum because they couldnt see themselves carrying around SD cards and because it was 'huge'. The HM-801 ? Too big and way too expensive, of course. It seems that we want it all but we dont want to pay for it.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> As long as your DAP has a _digital out_ you'll be fine ? Unless you are talking obsolete players or boutique DAPs from HiFiMan and others, thats a set of roughly zero by my count .. happy to hear otherwise.
> 
> When the QLS-QA350 came along, with a host of outputs including digital, it was pooh-poohed by several on this forum because they couldnt see themselves carrying around SD cards and because it was 'huge'. The HM-801 ? Too big and way too expensive, of course. It seems that we want it all but we dont want to pay for it.


 

 You, in general, are correct.  However, it is not as "Zero" as you may think.  Of course, more and more Solo like devices (eg Fostex, ipure, istreamer) are coming out making getting digital out of idevices cheaper and easier.  Iriver, hifiman, Colorfly, Sony PCM M10 and D50, most mini disc players, and others can and will output digital to a Dac for processing.


----------

